# archery shirts



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Rayjus.com is one and
Atomicjersey is another


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Atomic Jersey


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Another one for atomic.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> Another one for atomic.


And another!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Rayjus thats who i used


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

im playing with the same issue try to decide which company to go with.. I like AtomicArchery because you can go on the site an design your jeresy.. The down side is we have more sponsors than will fit on the Jersey template. Rayjus seems to be more on the custom side of things which would be cool.. Down side seems there are alot more fees involved.. Which reminds me i need to call them right now!! haha


----------



## TeamKru (Jan 31, 2013)

I am currently designing shirts for clubs up here in Canada. Prices are very reasonable and they are fully customizeable and sublimated. Rt now you can get min 12 tshirt style tech t's fully customized for around $60 CDN a shirt, maybe lower based on qty. There are polos as well, and long sleeve. PM me for more - and i will help you out the best I can.
I am a Graphic Designer by trade and do the designs myself but source the manufacturing out to a local company - they are the best in the business on the west coast and prices are great but they havent tapped into the Archery market, and only do wholesale. But as I am in with them I have taken on the role for this genre. Here is a sample of one I am working on now - rough draft -







Thanks!


----------



## archeryX (Jul 11, 2004)

call heather @ Blazing Creation @386-334-0902they have website @ .com pic a shirt and they do they do the rest. they do they shirt for all ASA tournaments


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I just had one done from Atomic archery jerseys and i love it here are a few pics of it.This is what they call the pro jersey (ASA approved)


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Another place is animal customs.They have a wide range of customiziable shirt types and prices are resonable.


----------

